# Problema para pasar de esquematico a PCB



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola a todos, he querido pasar un esquematico a PCB con Livewire pero el problema es que no tiene la libreria DB9 y no puedo convertirlo si no puedo introducir ese componente en mi diseño, es el unico que me falta 





Alguien me podria decir alguna solucion o si alguien tiene la libreria se lo agradecere. Estoy haciendo un programador para eprom 24cxx de tipo JDM para cambiarle la eprom a mi impresora y asi resetear los cartuchos 
Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar, o tambien si me recomiendan algun programa para pasar de esquematico a PCB sera bien recibido


----------



## zaiz (Dic 16, 2009)

Hola, yo haría esto:

Si no consigues la librería, puedes generar el pcb primero dejando las líneas que van al db9 terminadas en simples conectores y que te ponga esos conectores como caiga. 
Luego se puede editar el pcb moviendo las líneas y poniendo círculos donde van los conectores sabiendo las medidas del db9 (puedes medir uno. Y además los pines tienen una separación estándard). Es decir, hacer esa parte manual.

Yo así he hecho varios pcbs.


----------



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

zaiz dijo:


> Hola, yo haría esto:
> 
> Si no consigues la librería, puedes generar el pcb primero dejando las líneas que van al db9 terminadas en simples conectores y que te ponga esos conectores como caiga.
> Luego se puede editar el pcb moviendo las líneas y poniendo círculos donde van los conectores sabiendo las medidas del db9 (puedes medir uno. Y además los pines tienen una separación estándard). Es decir, hacer esa parte manual.
> ...



Gracias, voy a intentarlo, haber si obtengo las medidas correctas...pero aun todavia tengo una duda 
Esque cuando quiero dejarle alguna pista desde el livewire no me deja cerrarla si no hay otro componente al final, ocea se desaparece . Debo de unirlo a cualquier componente parecido y despues en el pcb wizard editar esas pistas?
Espero haberme explicado bien


----------



## Def (Dic 16, 2009)

yo el programa que uso para diseñar placas se llama protel y es mucho mas completo y esta mejor echo que el livewire con el pcb

saludos espero que te alla servido de algo mi comentario


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

por que no mira un poco el tema este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/ http://938986347128559290-a-1802744...CDrUcDWJGR2grZy54y3i_Fz_WWSjw=&attredirects=1

y te mando la libreria del db9

te digo por que estoy haciendo lo mismo 



saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 16, 2009)

hal0 dijo:


> Gracias, voy a intentarlo, haber si obtengo las medidas correctas...pero aun todavia tengo una duda
> Esque cuando quiero dejarle alguna pista desde el livewire no me deja cerrarla si no hay otro componente al final, ocea se desaparece . Debo de unirlo a cualquier componente parecido y despues en el pcb wizard editar esas pistas?
> Espero haberme explicado bien



Ah pues qué bueno que manda la librería g.corallo y también el tip de Def. 

-------------------------------------------------

Ahora contesto lo siguiente porque a veces se presentan casos de este tipo y si no se pudiera conseguir los componentes necesitados como la librería que buscabas:

En cuanto a lo que dices para cerrar las pistas, el componente se llama "Connectors"-"Terminal". Así se puede poner las terminaciones en donde quiera uno y al armar el pcb aparecerán listas para ser arregladas manualmente.


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

hay les deje adjunto el conector


----------



## zaiz (Dic 16, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> hay les deje adjunto el conector



Sí, ya lo puse en un pcb y va perfecto.

Gracias, g.corallo. 

Le va a servir muy bien a hal0. A ver qué te comenta.


----------



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

g.corallo dijo:


> hay les deje adjunto el conector



Gracias por la libreria aunque creo que nadamas es para el pcb wizard  no aparece como esquematico para que lo ponga en el livewire, pero aun asi te agradesco 
Tambien estuve checando el JDM que pusiste, esta bueno.....yo creo que mejor armo ese porque ya esta el PCB nomas para imprimir y pintarlo en la baquelita 
Pero no tendran la lista de componentes que necesito para hacer ese JDM, esque no la dice ni el la pagina del proyecto :s.....disculpen, pero esque soy malo para interpretar los esquematicos  Por eso busque el Livewire para que me lo transformara, jeje
Tengo otro programador parecido,pero esta un poco mas compacto, si quieren les paso el PDF 



zaiz dijo:


> Ah pues qué bueno que manda la librería g.corallo y también el tip de Def.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



 Eso no me lo sabia.......creo que ya con eso podre dejar las pistas para ponerle el db9 en el pcbwizard . Gracias por la ayuda y perdonen mi ignorancia (soy programador de sistemas y de electronica solo unas cosillas jeje)


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

jej ami me paso lo mismo de la lista pero en esta pagina esta definida http://sites.google.com/site/electronicdesing/articulos-1/jdm_plus yo estoy asiendo el mismo fijate en el diagrama es facil el conector sirve solo para el pcb wizard ya que para el livewire nos e pueden hacer ni el fabricante las da trae solo los componentes que trae nada mas que eso lo que no se es si programa esa eeprom
cualquier duda ponela en el foro



saludos.


----------



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

En la lista si aparece la 24c64 que voy a usar para programar mi impresora con ese jdm, ya cheque el link, pero solo dice las especificaciones y configuracion del software, pero no esta la lista de componentes :S
Ya hice lo de las terminales y parece que si funciono, pero solo que no me aparecen las pistas libres para unirlas al db9
Les adjunto mi esquematico por si alguien me puede ayudar


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

aca la tan preciada lista decomponentes 

1 placa impresa
1 led indicador del color que quieras
4 diodos 1n4004o1n4007
1 diodo zener de 5.1v de 0.5w
1 diodo zener de 4.7v de 0.5 w
1 diodo zener de 6.2v de 0.5w
1 resistencia de 4.7k de 1/4 de w
1 resistencia de 1.5k de 1/4 de w
1 resistencia de 10k de 1/4 de w
2 transistores 2n3904
1 conector db9hembra
2 capacitores de 100 micro faradios por 25v
1 zocalo para circuitointegrado de 2x4
1 zocalo para circuitointegrado de 2x10
1 zocalo para circuitointegrado de 2x20
6 espadines
che me mate haciendo al lista ejje

en el pcb wizard podes ver los valores haciendo clik sobre ellos


y el impreso esta adjunto


----------



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

de lujo, en verdad muchas gracias por la ayuda....voy a comprar los componentes del jdm que me pasaste g.corallo


----------



## g.corallo (Dic 16, 2009)

de nada hermano para eso estamos en este foro


----------



## hal0 (Dic 16, 2009)

Les dejo el PDF que habia comentado, vienen varios proyectos para armar (todo en español), en la pagina 37 esta el Quack Pro 2 por si alguien quiere armar otro programador mas compacto 
*DESCARGAR*


----------



## renesolans (Dic 20, 2009)

ami me pasa que no logro hacer que mi pcb una todas las terminales Ground (gnd) alguine podria ayudarme al respecto muchas gracias


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

¿Qué programa usás?
¿Cómo está hecho el PCB?
¿Cómo es el circuito que tenés dibujado?

Sin datos es difícil adivinar.

Saludos


----------



## renesolans (Dic 20, 2009)

hola utilizo el pcb wizard con livewire,, el circuito es el de esta pagina 
http://www.scary-terry.com/audioservo/audioservo.htm
lo he pasado todo al wizard lo abri en el livewire pero no entiendo como hacer para que una todas las masas (gnd) en el pcb,,, gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 20, 2009)

renesolans dijo:


> hola utilizo el pcb wizard con livewire,,...


*Reglas generales de uso del foro* 
*1. No escribir todo en Mayúsculas. Las mayúsculas equivalen a elevar la voz. *


----------



## Cacho (Dic 20, 2009)

renesolans dijo:


> lo he pasado todo al wizard lo abri en el livewire pero no entiendo *como hacer para que una todas las masas (gnd) en el pcb...*


¿Pretendés que lo haga solo?
Los programas no son inteligentes y esas cosas no les salen. Todas las tierras deberán tener el mismo nombre y algún lugar por donde unirse si estás usando el autoroute, que es bastante pobre en general (en el programa que sea) y muy pobre en el caso del PCBWizard.

Por favor, subí un par de capturas del circuito dibujado en LWire y del PCB que te muestra el PCBWizard para ver por dónde puede tener el problema.

Saludos


----------



## renesolans (Dic 20, 2009)

enitendo quiere decir que tengo que unir todas las masas(gnd) para cerrar el circuito como si fueran conexiones comunes y despues darle para que haga el circuito impreso me queda claro gracias


----------



## andree_127 (Mar 30, 2010)

ola yo uso el eagle y me gustaria saber como pasar del PCB al esquematico, o sino en que otro programa se puede hacer?


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

El EAGLE te abre el esquemático en una ventana y el diseño del PCB en otra.
Para ir de uno a otro simplemente cambiás de ventana.

Si no es eso, por favor explicá mejor la situación.

Saludos


----------



## RBX374 (Mar 30, 2010)

En el EAGLE hay un botoncito barra de arriba, izquierda me parece, cuando tienes abierto el SCHEMATIC que te hace un archivo PCB del diseño.
Sino, pones nuevo-> PCB


----------



## Cacho (Mar 30, 2010)

Y de paso cambié el tema de sección 

Saludos


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 30, 2010)

RBX374 dijo:


> En el EAGLE hay un botoncito barra de arriba, izquierda me parece, cuando tienes abierto el SCHEMATIC que te hace un archivo PCB del diseño.
> Sino, pones nuevo-> PCB



enrealidad es asi primero debes hacer el esquematico una ves listo y guardado apretas board y lo lleva al pcb luego colocas los componentes en la placa y en la barra de herramientas casi al final hay un boton llamado auto despues se te ba a abrir una ventana y selecionas las caras y la dirreccion de las pistas


saludos.


----------



## gca (Mar 30, 2010)

Si no entendi mal lo que el quiere saber es si puede pasar del PCB (lo primero que hizo) al esquematico, o sea al rebes de lo que todo el mundo hace . Solo queria aclarar porque no uso el programa y no puedo ayudarlo.

Saludos


----------



## andree_127 (Mar 30, 2010)

gracias por su rapida respuesta, lo que pasa esque compre una placa ya hecha y me gustaria saber como funciona y para eso necesito el esquematico. Espero me entiendan saludos


----------



## gca (Mar 30, 2010)

Lo unico que podes hacer es mirar los componentes y las pistas e ir armando el esquematico.

Saludos


----------



## andree_127 (Mar 30, 2010)

si lo se, pero son bastantes componentes por eso pregunto.
saludos


----------



## pablo 1 (Ene 25, 2012)

Hola amigos ,me pueden ayudar ? necesito armar un programador de memorias eeprom universal.

Tengo dos problemas :

1_ Que en la galería de symbol no tiene una ficha DB9 , pero le puse unos terminales para luego poner la ficha DB9 cuando edite el pcb ...
2_cuando trato de crear la pcb , se genera con muchos puente (cables) ,e tratado de hacerla de forma automática (tratando de rotar componentes pero no logro que quede bien ) y en forma manual , añadiendo componente por componente pero no logro que quede bien .

¿Me pueden orientar ?

Dejo el diagrama y el archivo en symbol de PCB Wizard ,para ver si alguien me puede ayudar con mi problema o me pueda generar la PCB  ..desde ya agradezco a quien me pueda dar una mano.saludos 

PD: Pido disculpa si estoy en el tema equivocado pero este tema es mas o menos mi problema lo puse acá espero que este bien...


----------



## mrmay (Mar 10, 2012)

hola 
tengo un problema yo ago mi esquematico en livewire pero al momento de pasarlo a pcb wizar no me sale alguien sabe por que, existe alguna opcion el el programa que depronto este desactivada 
porfavor les agradesco su ayuda

gracias

hola tengo problema con livewire - PCB wizar, despues de hacer el esquematico en livewire lo intento pasar a PCB wizar y mesale un heror le adjunto una imagen

gracias por su ayuda


----------



## Cacho (Mar 12, 2012)

¿Y cómo hacés ese paso que el programa no quiere? ¿Qué procedimiento seguís?

Saludos


----------

